
Is Juul the Startup World’s Greatest Long Con? - ProAm
https://www.theringer.com/tech/2019/1/10/18167364/juul-big-tobacco-tech-startup-long-cons
======
rdruxn
As always, Betteridge's Law of Headlines:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headline...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_law_of_headlines)

~~~
Nicksil
As always, as well:

> As with similar "laws" (e.g., Murphy's law), it is intended to be humorous
> rather than the literal truth.

